# Oberlin Reservoir



## smittyipa (Dec 14, 2008)

This is my first post on the OGF, I have been lurking for awhile though. I moved here in December from Washington state so I am still getting used to the fishing around here. 

I decided to give Oberlin reservoir a shot today as I heard that there are some big crappie to be had. Well, I didn't get any crappie but I caught three walleye all around 14" or so and my stepdad caught a descent bass(about 1.5lb). Not too bad for only about an hour of fishing. I released all the walleye and he released the bass as well. 

Can someone tell me if I am understanding the regs right, there is no minimum size on walleye at Oberlin? This seems odd to me but I couldn't find it in the regs. Well, thanks in advance.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Nope, no minumum size, there are bigger ones in there including, smallies, perch, gills, and yes, there are big crappie. It is a hit or miss kinda place. Glad to hear you got into them. The season is really just heating up.


----------



## smittyipa (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I went back there this morning and didn't get any walleye but I did end up with four bass, three were around 2.5lbs and the fourth was about a pound. I lost a bass that was probably around 3 or 3.5lbs too. They were really tight to the rocks and I got them all on a tube jig. I also saw a guy with some MONSTER blugill leaving. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Anytime. Welcome to the site.


----------



## bigben12 (Apr 22, 2009)

I plan on checking out this place, my sister lives pretty close but I didn't even know it was there as I live in Akron area. I used google maps to find location, where is best place to park and access. Is it a good place to shore fish from, I would like to take my nephew out there and get on some bass, or anything really just so he can catch something. Thanks


----------



## smittyipa (Dec 14, 2008)

Bigben, 

The only place there is to park is right at the oberlin park entrance which is right on parsons rd(I think that is the name of the road, but you should be able to see it on google maps). You can walk around the whole lake as it is an upground reservoir like New London or Wellington if you have been there. You should find some opportunities for multiple species there as I have seen LMB, crappie, bluegill, and walleye caught there in the last week. I had my best luck on bass with tube jigs fished right in the rocks. Good luck.


----------



## bigben12 (Apr 22, 2009)

I took my nephew out Saturday, was really windy and pretty choppy ( I lost my balance on the rocks at one point and the wind almost dumped me into the water...lol). I wasn't expecting much success. We were out about an hour when I pulled in a nice sized walleye, not exactly sure but I'd say 2lbs. As we were getting ready to leave he reeled in a small bass (10"-12"). It was his first fish ever which was pretty cool. We ended up staying about another half hour but nothing.


----------

